# Cm7 RC1



## jetracer (Oct 11, 2011)

Anyone tried it yet. Im flashing tonight and will report back tomorow after work.


----------



## ejgilkey (Jun 7, 2011)

Where are you seeing a RC1?


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

it doesn't exist.

thread moved. please only use the developers section for releases only. thanks


----------



## jetracer (Oct 11, 2011)

their wiki lists the dx as having the new rc1 released on the tenth.. but for some reason they havent released the download yet.


----------



## snoop5 (Jun 25, 2011)

what is the one listed on droid-life on yesterday, it says official cm7.1 released for the Droid X Droid2 and incredible 2 in Rom manager


----------



## amm5890 (Jun 23, 2011)

what kernel is it for?


----------



## KatsumeBlisk (Jul 10, 2011)

"amm5890 said:


> what kernel is it for?


Probably Froyo. The nightlies are Froyo. Only RevNumbers' builds are Gingerbread.

Sent from my Liberated Droid X using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

"KatsumeBlisk said:


> Probably Froyo. The nightlies are Froyo. Only RevNumbers' builds are Gingerbread.
> 
> Sent from my Liberated Droid X using RootzWiki Forums


I'm running CM7 nightlies on GB no problem their GB to


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

"Spartan67 said:


> I'm running CM7 nightlies on GB no problem their GB to


yea, those are revnumbers nightlies. not the official cm7 nightlies


----------



## jfolk53 (Aug 25, 2011)

View attachment 4018


What is this??? Is it not the official build???


----------



## KatsumeBlisk (Jul 10, 2011)

"jfolk53 said:


> What is this??? Is it not the official build???


Nope. It's RevNumbers' unofficial build. It's much better than official, imo.

Sent from my Liberated Droid X using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## anrichardson (Jun 12, 2011)

jfolk53 said:


> View attachment 5799
> 
> 
> What is this??? Is it not the official build???


I'm commenting on your signature, We don't blame anything on the "black" guy, but we are blaming him for not doing anything since he's been there. Oh, wait, he's white too.


----------



## nhugh406 (Aug 2, 2011)

This build came from nightly 115 from RM. RevNumbers bases his builds off of the "official nighties" in RM.

Performance is far better in this new build, but battery life suffered.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## hillbilliegreg (Jul 23, 2011)

"KatsumeBlisk said:


> Nope. It's RevNumbers' unofficial build. It's much better than official, imo.
> 
> Sent from my Liberated Droid X using RootzWiki Forums


Could you expound on that comment,like what's the difference?


----------



## jefte (Sep 6, 2011)

The official build still has some bugs that haven't been fixed. The unofficial (revnumbers) build fixes these bugs in ways that may or may not be merged into the official CM7 builds because of the way they fix things. Its all very technical, I'm sure.

The short of it is: official = bugs not fixed yet, unofficial = bugs fixed

While we're talking about the man, please vote for Revnumbers in this rootzwiki poll. Lets thank him for his work on the cm7 for the dx and d2/d2g by clicking the vote button.


----------



## KatsumeBlisk (Jul 10, 2011)

"hillbilliegreg said:


> Could you expound on that comment,like what's the difference?


Also, the unofficial builds use Gingerbread as the kernel, meaning much better battery life.

Sent from my Liberated Droid X using RootzWiki Forums


----------

